# Schon Erfahrungen mit Gainward?



## flashgod (30. Juli 2002)

Hat jemand von euch eine Gainward Grafik Karte?
Und wie seid ihr mit der zufrieden?

Habt ihr auch vergleichswerte zu anderen??

Thx


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (16. August 2002)

hi, also ich habe eine Gainward karte und bin hochzufrieden damit.

meine Gainward Geforce 2 Ti 500 / xp/ tv
läuft auf 280/540 Mhz ohne probleme in manchen Spielen + Benschmarks überhole ich sogar die Geforce 3 Ti 200. 

Gainward lohnt sich echt;-)


----------

